# Solstício de Inverno 2014



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 19:00)

Boas a todos!
Para não sobrecarregar os tópico do seguimento com fotos, abro este só dedicado ao dia de hoje já que é o dia do Solstício de Inverno..
As fotos vão sendo colocadas por ordem cronológica...


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2014 às 19:13)

Excelentes fotos! Obrigado por a partilha de tão belas imagens !


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 19:18)




----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

Espantoso! Bem merecido tópico! Fotos espectaculares, luz e cores perfeitas! Bravo por esta saída fotográfica, valeu bem a pena para fazer esta magnífica reportagem.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

Garcia disse:


>



Épico e maravilhoso!


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

Teles disse:


> Excelentes fotos! Obrigado por a partilha de tão belas imagens !





StormRic disse:


> Espantoso! Bem merecido tópico! Fotos espectaculares, luz e cores perfeitas! Bravo por esta saída fotográfica, valeu bem a pena para fazer esta magnífica reportagem.



Obrigado...


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

Também adorei! 

Gosto em especial das macros! 

Recordo que o Inverno começa oficialmente hoje às 23h03!
Obrigado pela viagem e pelo último amanhecer deste Outono prestes a terminar! 

Um abraço


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

Belíssimas!  Andaste ocupado hoje! 

Ainda pensei fazer o mesmo mas com um dia completamente _boring_ sem uma nuvem no céu , desisti cedo...

Assumo que ainda venha por aí um pôr do sol...


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

Poente...



















































e por fim, já em casa...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

Muito bom!  
Ainda bem que o poente sem nuvens não te desanimou como a mim!


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 20:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito bom!
> Ainda bem que o poente sem nuvens não te desanimou como a mim!



Desanima sempre um pouco... mas o que me desanimou mesmo foi ter partido um dente à ida para a praia...  se não fosse isso provavelmente tinha ficado lá mais um pouco..


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Garcia disse:


> Desanima sempre um pouco... mas o que me desanimou mesmo foi ter partido um dente à ida para a praia...  se não fosse isso provavelmente tinha ficado lá mais um pouco..


 Tal era a excitação para fotografar o ocaso!  Agora vais ter de te esforçar um pouco mais para comer o bacalhau na consoada...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 21:30)

Registos espectaculares, gostei bastante das fotos do nevoeiro, parabéns Garcia!


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2014 às 13:39)

Muito bom! 

Já agora, o meio dia solar após o solstício de inverno, na capital mais setentrional do mundo.
A altitude do sol é de somente 2,4º.






E o glaciar de Jokulsarlon, também com sol neste momento:


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2014 às 14:38)

Excelentes fotos Garcia!


----------

